# Post a random fact about yourself!



## Lewis

It must be totally irrevelent!! 

I have trouble falling asleep without a tv on for background noise.


----------



## Lewis

I hate Cantelope or Honey Dew melons!


----------



## misfit

i used to be a hardbody chick magnet 
but since i got old,fat and tired,that fact is totally irrelevant


----------



## seethe303

I have started brewing my own beer.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I am not a hardbody, yet I am still a chick magnet. Go figure.


----------



## Nipididdee

I have hair on my back like a rabid grizzly, my wife shaves it for me in the summer months


----------



## Columbusslim31

I hate strawberries. Ever since I was a kid I've never liked them. Once in a blue moon I try one because I suspect my original reason for not liking them is because of the seeds. But every time I do, I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Columbusslim31

seethe303 said:


> I have started brewing my own beer.


I had no idea John. You've gotta let me try one next time we go out.


----------



## seethe303

Columbusslim31 said:


> I had no idea John. You've gotta let me try one next time we go out.



this has been a fairly recent development, like since Christmas. 

and I absolutely will!

my contribution to the thread:

I can't stand ketchup.


----------



## Gju42486

no condiments(sp?) ever, no matter what food- no ketchup, mustard,mayo ect....nothing./


----------



## misfit

LOL,het.


> I am not a hardbody, yet I am still a chick magnet


ditto here.i was only referring to the fact that being a hardbody was irrelevant,as i still maintain my magnetic properties


----------



## Lewzer

I am a carnivore. I do not eat plant matter. 
And my cholesterol is around 160.


----------



## fishintiger

I like to use old people to pick up women. Thanks for hanging out with me Misfit.  For some reason I only pick up underage women or my wife is with me so my plan isn't working quite right.


----------



## fishingguy

I only dance when I have had a few too many. lol


----------



## J-fish

I can push the button on my recliner and be asleep in 2.2 and I like VODKA

There's one!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

misfit said:


> .i was only referring to the fact that being a hardbody was irrelevant,as i still maintain my magnetic properties



Yeah. Right. OK. Get back to your nap.


----------



## fisherman5567

I eat a steak or 2 everyday!


----------



## misfit

> Yeah. Right. OK. Get back to your nap


it's not 2 o'clock yet


----------



## littleking

i can do complex boolean algebra in my head yet i cannot figure a tip at a restaurant in my head


----------



## sgofish

One of my favorite sandwiches is american cheese and mustard on white bread.


----------



## Lewis

The sound of rap (music?) make me physically ill!


----------



## SwollenGoat

I squirt ketchup on my french fries one by one when using ketchup packets. 
Yet, when I have a bottle of ketchup I pour it over all of them.

(Hey, you asked for irrelevant.)


----------



## fisherman5567

littleking said:


> i can do complex boolean algebra in my head yet i cannot figure a tip at a restaurant in my head


Hope this helps


----------



## Columbusslim31

Lewis said:


> The sound of rap (music?) make me physically ill!


Most country does the same to me!


----------



## Darwin

littleking said:


> i can do complex boolean algebra in my head yet i cannot figure a tip at a restaurant in my head



I can figure a restaurant tip no problem....Algebra on the other hand, I am as lost as Amelia Earhart.


Random fact........I can never go out for 1 beer. It has to be at least 2-5!


----------



## HawgHunter

I have never even heard of boolean algebra let alone be able to do it in my head. 

Scott


----------



## Fishin' Coach

I like to eat steak with grape jelly as a condiment instead of A1 sauce


----------



## ezbite

i have a steel BB in between my middle finger knuckle and ring finger knuckle, picked it up in columbia.


----------



## rolland

My dog sleeps in bed with us, he has his own blanket that before I goto sleep I cover him up with.


----------



## reelmanly

Lived with a Dancer for a club here in town back in 71/72 for 5 months, she married the owner after I joined the Army, he got shot and paralyzed and she died in 84. She was also the spread in an issue of Gallery back in 73.


----------



## dinkbuster1

i Fart a lot in my sleep :S , the GF has to sleep on the couch mostly cause it keeps her up


----------



## freyedknot

i used to be crazy,but i am alright now!


----------



## SwollenGoat

Oooh, I got another one!


*I only drink when I'm alone...or with somebody.*


----------



## Eriesteamer

To them. Tall Dark And Handsome. to you others A Sawed Off Runt And Slob


----------



## Big Daddy

I have more hair on my shoulders than I do on my legs, and I don't shave them. 

I hate oatmeal but love to leave my raisin bran sit in milk for 15 minutes before eating it.


----------



## Whaler

I was born and raised in Portage Lakes.


----------



## seethe303

I have snorkeled with a massive school of barracuda. they weren't huge - ~20"-25", but it was still a breathtaking and amazing experience


----------



## joerugz

I pick my nose!


----------



## Toxic

My gas has chased my lab out of the room and once I made my pregnant sister in law puke after I lite the room up and I am proud of that one LOL. Hence my call sign "TOXIC".


----------



## ParmaBass

I Can't fall asleep without a Seinfeld DVD playing. I had to get a portable DVD player for vacations!


----------



## Deadwood

reelmanly said:


> Lived with a Dancer for a club here in town back in 71/72 for 5 months, she married the owner after I joined the Army, he got shot and paralyzed and she died in 84. She was also the spread in an issue of Gallery back in 73.


Was her name Chris? As in Russo's, and A-Lounge?


----------



## snake69

I doubt anyone else here can say this, maybe no one in Ohio or USA. My youngest sons' name is Bass! It also spells bass, in a way. *B*ass *A*lexander *S*mith.Now, if he names his kid the same, he could be BASS as in the last S standing for sr.

Oh yeah, I can eat pickles plain. If I order a sandwich and it has pickles, I have to pick them off and eat them first, then the sandwich. How's that for irrelavant...


----------



## peple of the perch

I like to fish! ><)))))>


----------



## WB185Ranger

I eat my french fries with BBQ sauce, not ketchup....but I only do this at Burger King! (everywhere else I use ketchup!)  WB


----------



## misfit

> Was her name Chris? As in Russo's, and A-Lounge?


ah,the good old days 
i think i remember chris.she sure got around 
it may be irrelevant,but maybe we all ran into each other at some time,in one of those "fine establishments" way back when,LOL.


----------



## smallie75

I am an extremely better bass fisherman then REELMANLY!!!! 
I just hold back when fishing with him so not to make him feel so bad..... 

I am a die hard BRONCO FAN...... 
I cried like a little girl when Elway beat the Packers.....It was either from all those years of being so close, or from the concussion I got when I head butted the TV when Atwater smashed Favre.......


----------



## jshbuckeye

My stomache rumbled so much at a hearing test for the armed forces i was the only one that passed everyone else had to start over they were all like i didnt know what that low rumble was wasnt sure if i was sapose to push the button or not and that was after we ate.


----------



## swantucky

I had my stomach stitched around my esphougus 10 years ago.


----------



## reelmanly

I have pictures of Smallie 75 when he was a BABY and Im not even his Dad!


----------



## H2O Mellon

I fall alseep behind the wheel at the drop of a hat. 

It's actually quite scary, espically since I drive to fish. So.... anyone ever sees a red Cherokee w/ an OGF hauling a Tracker Targa late at night or early in the morning, get out of the way!


----------



## H2O Mellon

dinkbuster1 said:


> i Fart a lot in my sleep :S , the GF has to sleep on the couch mostly cause it keeps her up


I have edited Dink's post to read as follows:


dinkbuster1 said:


> I Fart A Lot. (period, end of story!)


I, on the other hand, as Dink will attest to, do not pass gass. I think it's rather rude and disgusting!


----------



## Deadwood

This may be irrelevant, but back in early 70's while reelmanly was away defending our freedom, Misfit, myself, and a couple hundred other guys "may" have "kept his home fires burning" so to speak.   :S :S :S !% !%


----------



## iam20fan

i work as a chef, and have cooked for the drill sergeant from the movie full metal jacket. when he came to dayton awhile back.


----------



## PHATE

i can't go to sleep unless i know exactly where my keys are. i'm also a NEW YORK JETS fan.


----------



## reelmanly

Sorry Deadwood and Misfit,close but no Cigar, if the Hustler club rings a bell ya may be warm, I got 2 letters from her in basic, back to back, the 1st one was support, the 2nd had that infamous 2 word Quote, and it wasn't Bite Me


----------



## Tiny Tim

I hate Veggies !!! Always have,always will !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon

This one freaks my dad out........


I like the smell of skunks.


----------



## reelmanly

heres a couple others, Expert in all weapons on an M60A1 Tank, Ex Army Recruiter and heres one for PETA,,,stuck firecrackers up a pigeons butt and down it's throat, lit em and let it fly away I mean after all the bird was coo coo


----------



## smallie75

LOL- great reading! H2O- NO problem, that's hilarious. 

Deadwood, is that why your name is DEADWOOD now!!!!!!!   

Reelmanly- Post those pictures!!! I don't give a :S azz!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I can't remember what I had for dinner and it's 7:00. I hate winter, & I'm dying to launch my boat. I've already cleaned my 10 tackle boxes & respooled my 26 reels & I am going stir crazy.


----------



## Two Hip

I have broken over 10 bones in this worn out young body. And,thats not remembering all the finger breaks.Sure wish that I had it all to do over again,because I wouldn't feel the way that I do today!!!


----------



## One Legged Josh

I have 3 nipples.
Great thread!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I used to drink mustard rite from the bottle
When we talk about money i no everything 

"I have 3 nipples" 
u have one leg 
dude........ lol


----------



## reelmanly

I have 3 eyes


----------



## misfit

i have 4 ex wives


----------



## swantucky

I have eaten spiders.


----------



## Fishstix

I graduated from the same high school as Bobby Knight. Also, in high school, I was a state champ in track.


----------



## Zfish

I went to College to be a Computer Programmer, hated it and never finished.

Now I work as a Data Analsyt writing Sequel Reports and doing other "entry" level programming.

I was on Team America for Karate for 3 years and was offered to fight in Ireland 2 times and Japan once

I hate sleeping with TV, Lights or anything else on but my wife will only sleep with the TV on.

I've survived fishing through 2 solid years of fishing with Misfit on Hoover


----------



## shroomhunter

I fished with Misfit and all went well...we even caught some fish!!

I sell Morel mushrooms for $30 a pound...to the Amish!!


----------



## minnowseinetackle

I am a State of Ohio Certified Preschool Teacher w/ an Associate's Degree...Yet I Own a Bait Shop...I craved Dill Pickles for 1 week when I was pregnant, I even DRANK THE JUICE FROM THE JAR!!!!Can't eat pickles now!


----------



## misfit

i'm not particular who i fish with


----------



## ParmaBass

I'll be fishing out of the lil' Misfit in a few months!


----------



## H2O Mellon

My new favorite winter time hobby is coming to OGF to read all the funny posts about people looking for cheap uses trucks!


----------



## ParmaBass

I am currently in need of a Ranger stick shift.


----------



## shroomhunter

misfit said:


> i'm not particular who i fish with


Can't be too picky when you've had as many MISADVENTURES with poor unsuspecting fishermen as you've had.


----------



## misfit

having someone there to protect me against myself is nice at times

ps......................easy guys.we don't need this thread to blow up,so keep it real.
you know what i mean


----------



## Lil' Rob

I have no middle name (neither does my sister)!

Spider webs in my face freak me out!

Sort of relevant...I've been to 10 different Bass Pro Shops and 7 different Cabelas across the country, and to my wife's displeasure, have bought something at each of them!


----------



## JIG

Im a left handed Robert Allen! Live on the end of Dumb St. Have 4 boys,4 dogs,cat and 2 women in a 2 bedroom house. Man do I LOVE to fish!


----------



## misfit

> Man do I LOVE to fish!


LMAO...............sounds like you NEED to as much as love to


----------



## buzzedredneck

I Got Shot By An Sks Last Year Deer Hunting And Got Fined Too,, Next Time I Get Shot, Im Gonna Keep On Hunting!!


----------



## TomC

I can eat 72 White Castles in an 8 hr shift at work. They must not have onions or pickels on them. 

I like to dip my french fries in a habanero ketcup/mayo mix.

Im also currently looking for a drywaller with decent rates in the dayton area.

Ummmm White Castles!


----------



## swantucky

I have had my nose broken 3 times but I never looked for trouble.


----------



## coolerzfull

i was a personal security guard for Waylon Jennings at a concert in sandusky speedway. i get bummed when i think of not getting a picture of him and myself together now.


----------



## fisharder

I tell my wife that i am just going fishing for a hour or two when I know better.


----------



## Stoshu

The only way I can eat onions are as onion rings. Can't stand them in a salad, on a burger, on a pizza, in any type of sauce...only battered & deep fried.... (and the wife loves onions...)


----------



## fugarwi7

I set my alarm clock 25 minutes ahead of the actual time, my watches are all set 3 minutes fast and my truck clock is 3 minutes fast, yet all of my clocks on the first floor of my house and garage must be set at the correct time....and I really don't have any good reason for it! Cuckoo-cuckoo, Cuckoo-cuckoo!


----------



## triton175

I sneaked illegal contaband across the border - Walleye love leaches whether they're in the country legally, or not.


----------



## yknotfrank

I will not eat a tomato, but put a straw in a bottle of Heinz ketchup and I've got a meal. 
I will not eat a piece of cheese, but I love pizza with extra cheese, mac and cheese. lasagna. cassaroles with cheddar on top, but won't touch a cheeseburger.
Absolutely nothing worse in this world than ordering a hamburger in a restaurant, telling the waitress "no pickles", getting your burger sitting in a little pool of pickle juice. I have walked out.


----------



## wannabe

When I mow my yard I have to go back if I missed 1 blade of grass.


I have gone fishing and not caught fish.


----------



## mach1cj

i got up early today, to read these posts.


----------



## littleking

HawgHunter said:


> I have never even heard of boolean algebra let alone be able to do it in my head.
> 
> Scott


check it out  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boolean_algebra_(logic)


----------



## Wannabitawerm

All 4 of my sons have 4 names.

I own a dog that can run upwards of 50mph. (Greyhound named Destiny)

I have answered a stuffed rabbits butt in the morning instaed of the phone. (Don't ask me for anything in the morning until I've had my first 3 cups of coffee!)

I can sleep through anything. HuskyJerk can attest to that from our last PI trip.

I can't eat ice cream without a large glass of cold milk afterward.

I can hear the TV with no sound.

This thread is awesome.


----------



## sporty

I use boolean algebra in my job and didn't know it!


----------



## Lewzer

If I sit down I go into sleep mode. 
I sleep during meetings at work (a blessing). I have fallen asleep at the wheel of my car or truck many times. I have fallen asleep going across Nimisila in my boat with two electric motors going full blast. I have even fallen asleep wading at Nimisila.
I fell asleep at my wife's and my first date. I fell asleep on the 1st day at my previous job and spilled coffee all over a computer in front of everyone.
I fell asleep while sitting in the front row during Colonel Hadding's ethics class (bad move).
I fell asleep while sitting in the bleachers during a helicopter class during Air Assault training (even a worse move).


----------



## MadMac

TomC said:


> I can eat 72 White Castles in an 8 hr shift at work. They must not have onions or pickels on them.
> 
> I like to dip my french fries in a habanero ketcup/mayo mix.
> 
> Im also currently looking for a drywaller with decent rates in the dayton area.
> 
> Ummmm White Castles!


I'm thinking about building a White Castle in Fairborn.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

yknotfrank said:


> Absolutely nothing worse in this world than ordering a hamburger in a restaurant, telling the waitress "no pickles", getting your burger sitting in a little pool of pickle juice. I have walked out.



The waitresses at On Tap aren't very good listeners.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I have no problem NOT listening to The Temptations.


----------



## ltfd596

This is probably a bad move, and could get me into trouble, but....

I don't have a gag reflex. I can swallow a banana whole.

I found this out in my paramedic class. We were practicing intubation on a dummy, and I wantesd to know what it felt like, so I voluntered, and low and behold, I didn't gag.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

If I pinch the cord to my keyboard for a few seconds and then let go of it...




everythingcomesoutrealfast!!!

ltfd596.... I personally would've left that one out!


----------



## Fishin Musician

i started snooring about 2 months ago and its so bad my kids can hear it upstairs. 

I would rather fish then have $%^&

I can clean fish better then j fish.

my real handle is bushpusher! 

I like Grey goose vodka as well.


----------



## Daveo76

I love to fish but can't stand to eat it.


----------



## fishintiger

ParmaBass said:


> I'll be fishing out of the lil' Misfit in a few months!


I now offically hate ParmaBass.


----------



## JK1912

I have sleep apnea and have to use breathing machine to sleep with and I also like crown royal


----------



## K gonefishin

ParmaBass said:


> I am currently in need of a Ranger stick shift.


LOL Oh My got me laughing out loud. Working or not???


----------



## J-fish

Fishin Musician said:


> i started snooring about 2 months ago and its so bad my kids can hear it upstairs.
> 
> I would rather fish then have $%^&
> 
> I can clean fish better then j fish.
> 
> my real handle is bushpusher!
> 
> I like Grey goose vodka as well.




first off it was alot more than 2 months ago 

your wife would rather you do anything than have $#@

I tought you how to clean fish 

yes we like grey goose


----------



## Deadwood

ltfd596 said:


> This is probably a bad move, and could get me into trouble, but....
> 
> I don't have a gag reflex. I can swallow a banana whole.
> 
> I found this out in my paramedic class. We were practicing intubation on a dummy, and I wantesd to know what it felt like, so I voluntered, and low and behold, I didn't gag.


I really, really don't think I would have admitted that, Even at the threat of death.


----------



## Toxic

I've been on 3 Presidential Security Details. And also on a Personal Security Detail for General Tommy Franks (Commander in Chief, United States Central Command) in the Mideast.


----------



## BFG

I have a picture of my boss with a sheep. May not be relevant right now, but that day may come...


----------



## reel

I don't think I am a slob, but I don't like haircuts and I wear the same outfit all the time.
...


----------



## The One

I hung out with General Tommy Franks for a day in the Middleeast


----------



## harle96

I won't watch scary movies at night when no one else is home and never have an arm or leg hanging off the side of the bed while sleeping.

I don't mind night fishing though.

Dave


----------



## angler69

I hate ALL pro and collage sports(baseball,basketball,football etc.)
If it dont involve a rod or reel forget it!!:F 

I also like to shoot competitive pistol matches (IDPA,USPSA)
enjoy metal detecting.

to many hobbies not enough time


----------



## fishmeister

I pour milk into my bowl first and then sprinkle cereal on top, repeat as needed until milk is gone. Keeps cereal from getting soggy.


I never eat an entire hot dog. The end I start on is the head and the other end is the butt. Look closely, really looks like an [email protected]@hole, so I cant eat it.


I have the same name as my dad, his dad, his dad, his dad, and his dad. My son is the 7th.


This is a great thread!


----------



## Fishin' Coach

BFG-

Thats Baa aa' d.

Nothing worst, catching someone who bought sheep to cut the grass 
and now there out back... 
Push Mowin'  

You know what they say "mutton, tis' better than nuthin"


----------



## riverKing

i had a mullet once, but i cut it off 5 minutes later

also i have an aunt who used to be a nun and now has a kid, named john paul


----------



## TritonMark

I spend 2 years as a Presidental Security Gaurd at Camp David. I have a picture of me shaking hands with President Ford.


----------



## minnowseinetackle

I got nausea last summer in our boat because I could see the bottom of our quarry! I never got nausea when it was muddy!

My oldest was named after Wyatt Earp and my second son's name is Elliott Samuel because Sam Elliott plays Virgil, Wyatt's brother...Wondering why his name isn't Virgil? Because his intials would have been VD and his Dad couldn't figure why I wouldn't name him Virgil! Then I broke it to him! He was crushed!

I drive a vehicle that sits up high because I am so short.


----------



## fishon

I am not Italian...

I am Polish.


----------



## fisherman5567

I lost my girlfriend, my house, and my dog all last week! livin life like a country song! I kicked the girlfriend out with the dog in order to have more time to fish. I too, would rather fish or work than have $e*. My ex-dog (now) was 10months old and weighed over 160lbs (english mastiff).


----------



## Big Chief

I work in order to pay for bait, bullets and beer.


----------



## seethe303

I also don't care for any professional or college sport. People at work think I am nuts to not care about OSU football. 

I work to pay for bait, beer, and synthesizers  however, with brewing my own beer, the $$$ I spend on beer will be down some. I hope.


----------



## K gonefishin

I rub my feet and toes together like a cricket when laying on the couch, I hate cherry tomatoes but love every other kind.


----------



## Net

People who mix politics & religion make me so cranky I sometimes need to be restrained.


----------



## minnowseinetackle

*Ben Rothlisberger *rode my bus when I was in the 7th grade, he lived 2 miles from me in the middle of nowhere!...He had an ugly neon green shirt!


----------



## tomb

My favorite beer is Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## Columbusslim31

I have a twin brother. I also have a brother and sister who are twins. This means that my mother had TWO sets of twins. In addition to this, my uncle (dad's brother) has a set of twins of his own. My wife's father is a twin. Now apparently, twins are supposed to skip a generation. Which means I'm not supposed to sire twins. Yet since my wife's father didn't have twins, she is supposed to. Needless to say, if she ever does get pregnant (together 10 years and no kids yet) we could be in for rude awakening.


----------



## ParmaBass

fishintiger said:


> I now offically hate ParmaBass.


I now want to fight fishintiger!


----------



## Fishman

I prefer imported beer over domestics.

I've never had a speeding ticket.

Wet socks are the bane of my existence.

Cool thread


----------



## misfit

> I now want to fight fishintiger!


  

and i'm still crying over my loss


----------



## seethe303

tomb said:


> My favorite beer is Edmund Fitzgerald.


no other beer goes down quite as well!!! *rim shot*

on a related note, I am a huge beer geek as well, and I love some imports, however I think my favorite beers are ultra hoppy american IPAs.


----------



## No-Net

I have more hair growing on my ears than I have on my chest.

My twin brother and I where born on My oldest brother's birthday.


----------



## flyguy

I went to school with John Elway and was disappointed, but not surprised, to see him single-handedly lead a mediocre Denver team to playoff wins over the Browns.


----------



## wave warrior

i dated a girl my junior year that was a playboy centerfold 3 years later!!!


----------



## wannabe

I hate ham so much that I go around it in the store.


----------



## LakeRaider

I have 17 brothers and sisters. I am a twin. I am a native American Indian. 
My uncle was Ralph Latham (for all you dirt track guys). No one knows my real name except my wife and immediate family.
I have actually witnessed zfish drink an alcoholic drink. I have also witnessed zfish catch a fish! LakeRaider


----------



## TIGHTLINER

I am a high school varsity wrestling official (referee).


----------



## moondog5814

I can't swallow cheese.


----------



## PapawSmith

I just returned from a weeklong business trip. Some of these posts scare the crap out of me. Thank God I've been gone and I didn't get caught up in this.
But, on a realitve matter, I have six daughters.


----------



## snake69

Many many yrs ago, I ate a somewhat lg toad on a dare. Because of this, I was also dared to do something else that I won't mention here, instead, I scraped up some pigeon **** on a picnic table and snorted that!

I have been called Snake for 32 yrs now. My own mother even calls me that and all the bosses at work.

Oh yeah, some really strange, yet very interesting and downright silly comments and posts, and yet........I'm quite transfixed by it. And it seems to grow very quickly. Let it continue.....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I hate Tomatoes and I havent even tried them.


----------



## Row v. Wade

1) I work part time with the mentally retarded and enjoy it more then when I climbed the corporate ladder working for the mentally ill. !% 

2) I visit a Browns web site and have a pretty good idea where Lewis
came up with the idea for this thread.  

Kudos Lewis


----------



## crappielooker

there are some freaky posts on this thread. LOL 
i can sit and look at my aquarium for more than 2 hours without stopping..


----------



## BigDaddy300

I am better looking than the rest of you guys 

I got soooo drunk at a wedding reception once that when I got back to my girlfriend's house I stripped in the front yard and was running down the street in my underwear and dress shoes


----------



## ParmaBass

BigDaddy300 said:


> I got soooo drunk at a wedding reception once that when I got back to my girlfriend's house I stripped in the front yard and was running down the street in my underwear and dress shoes


That was you!!


----------



## Kdog

Im addicted to crankbaits and only change my socks once a week


----------



## K gonefishin

That's messed up Keith....reallly.... only once a week?.


----------



## fishslim

I have mowed my lawn less then 30 times in 27 years of marriage wife does it,get yelled at if i do it without permission. Have to throw away a popcicle or ice cream bar before i get to wood stick makes me gag if my tounge hits it to many doctor visits when little!!


----------



## capt S

when i fish in tournaments i throw money into the water for good luck. sometimes it works.


----------



## boss302

I'm a left handed twin and my mother-in-law is a twin who was forced to be right handed. I'm an Adoptive father, and am strangly alergic to many fruits. I love bananas but can only have them with ice cream. I can drink orange juice but can't eat an orange...... 

What's with all the twins on here?


----------



## mhcarl1965

When I start thinking about some new equipment (that I usually don't need), it becomes an obsession that I can't shake, it until I buy it. Even if the equipment won't be "in season" for a few months.

And I have a place on a good walleye lake where I KILL them in the spring and early summer, LOOSE them mid to late summer, Do OK in the fall, and NEVER caught one thru the Ice! Weird.


----------



## Kdog

Kevin,,,,,,,Yea for some reason i really like these socks i got from Sams Club and only have a few pairs so this winter i gotten into a habit of only changein them about once a week,,,,lmao,,,,,,i dont think my feet stink,,,,,well at least i havent any complaints from the kids or ole lady yet!!!!lmao

Its probaly a good thing i didnt buy those Sams club underwears i was eyeing,,,,,,HAHAHA


----------



## Bobinstow90

Have come to believe....

Cabin Fever is real!!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks Lewis, a great idea for a thread!
It grows faster than you can read it almost. :B
.........................................
...........................


I have: Vitilgo, Tinnitus, Nystagmus, Acid Reflux, Sleep Apnea, Diabetes, High Blood Pressure, Kidney stones, Sciatica, Restless Leg & Arm Syndrome, Ongoing imbalance problems from bouts of Vertigo attacks,....

_*... and I'm still in better shape than Misfit!!!!   *_



- Of course Mom always did say when she called from prison that I was the more handsome one between the two of us.    

.


----------



## fugarwi7

In my hayday as a bowler, I carried a average over 200 and could bowl equally well with my left or right hand...I would challenge the unsuspecting to a game and switch hands every other frame...never lost a bet doing this.


----------



## ezbite

im going to win the E.55 tourney this year.lol./


----------



## H2O Mellon

fisherman5567 said:


> I lost my girlfriend, my house, and my dog all last week! livin life like a country song! I kicked the girlfriend out with the dog in order to have more time to fish. I too, would rather fish or work than have $e*. My ex-dog (now) was 10months old and weighed over 160lbs (english mastiff).


Now I'm PISSED! That was a good dog. Dang Ryan, that sucks! Let's go fishing!


Another Fact: I recently spent money on more rods after swearing that I wouldnt buy more this year. I now need some more reels!


----------



## smallie75

I just spent 2 hours watching TOP GUN, and now I'm watching it again!!!

YEE HAW JESTER'S DEAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarbyMan

I have twice met and had a beer with Joe Paterno. He didn't remember me after the first meeting.

I'm like a chick when it comes to shoes and boots. Got like 4 pairs of boots and 6 pairs of shoes. My pocket knife collection drives my wife nuts. I have more tools than I will ever use. When I can't fish or hunt I like to read about it.

Like many others, my dog is my best friend.


----------



## fishinjim

So your son's initials are ED - Erectile Disfunction?

>My oldest was named after Wyatt Earp and my second son's name is Elliott >Samuel because Sam Elliott plays Virgil, Wyatt's brother...Wondering why his >name isn't Virgil? Because his intials would have been VD and his Dad couldn't >figure why I wouldn't name him Virgil! Then I broke it to him! He was crushed!


----------



## Fishstix

When I was 4, I would take dumps in the backyard because our dog did.


----------



## Coot

I was born to be independently wealthy.

I hate to work and I could spend all day hunting or fishing or talking about hunting or fishing. It doesn't matter for what or where....any fish or game.


----------



## Boom Boom

I always put my right sock on first...


----------



## Coot

H2O Mellon said:


> I fall alseep behind the wheel at the drop of a hat.
> 
> It's actually quite scary, espically since I drive to fish. So.... anyone ever sees a red Cherokee w/ an OGF hauling a Tracker Targa late at night or early in the morning, get out of the way!



Me too !

I'm really bad. Luckily my work life insurance is double indemnity if I die while driving for my job. No doubt it will happen some day.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER

Fishstix said:


> When I was 4, I would take dumps in the backyard because our dog did.


NOW THAT'S FUNNY RIGHT THERE


----------



## K gonefishin

Check this out, I was on the cover of a Polka Album, Eddie Blazonczyk he won a few Grammy's over the years and I was also in a music video that was on TV many times, including the Big Chuck and Little John Show. How's that for a random fact... 

I'm the one of the left with the straw hat on.


----------



## Lewzer

I dated a smoking hot girl in high school but we had to break up when we found out we were cousins.


----------



## Toxic

BigDaddy300 said:


> I got soooo drunk at a wedding reception once that when I got back to my girlfriend's house I stripped in the front yard and was running down the street in my underwear and dress shoes


I saw that Cops episode!


----------



## reel

I'm the old guy in the passing lane with the ball cap driving just under the speed limit.
I get honked at once a week and the finger once a month.
I swear i'm gonna hit the brakes one day, when a babe in a red car, tailgates me and blinks her lights.
...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

capt S said:


> when i fish in tournaments i throw money into the water for good luck. sometimes it works.


where your next tourney lol???


----------



## worminator

I just got layed off........... plant shut down completely. happy new year fellas

that's all I got for now.


----------



## bassin420

I Hate onions! But! I love French Onion soup and order it anywhere I find it! Wierd, I know, I love the look on the Waitress's face when I order a Philly and say NO Onions! on the Philly but I will have a bowl on French onion soup.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER

I Also Would Choose Fishing Over Sex (don't Tell My Wife), I Don't Like Porfessional Sports (football, Baseball, Basketball, Even The Bukeyes) Don't Type Or Spell Very Well. Have Sleep Apnea But Can't Afford The Machine. Wife Says I Fart More Than Anyone She's Ever Known.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

This may be off a bit, but the wife will tell me, "If you're goin' fishin', you need to take of things before you go!" Yeah, I got a great woman. 

I am the author of Murphy's law.

I don't have a truck for sale!!

(Sorry Eriesteamer, I couldn't resist!!)


----------



## joe01

i use to take a dump on purpose in the bath tub when i had to bath with my brother when we were little


----------



## harle96

I was force fed applesauce when I was a kid, I puked at the table and can't stand to look at it today. 

I also will not eat apple pie (reminds me of applesauce)


But I love to eat apples.


----------



## Lewis

I have been playing drums for many years with various bands.
Now just an occasional jam session.

I had a gallbladder attack so severe last night I thought I was going to have to go to the ER.
I see surgery in my near future..


----------



## minnowseinetackle

fishinjim said:


> So your son's initials are ED - Erectile Disfunction?
> 
> >My oldest was named after Wyatt Earp and my second son's name is Elliott >Samuel because Sam Elliott plays Virgil, Wyatt's brother...Wondering why his >name isn't Virgil? Because his intials would have been VD and his Dad couldn't >figure why I wouldn't name him Virgil! Then I broke it to him! He was crushed!


Thanks, Now I have to Change My Son's Name!!!I can't Win!!!


----------



## misfit

NITRO-RIDER ,you have a pm.


----------



## Seaturd

I once sniffed a rabbit out in the woods. My dad and i were walking back from our favorite fishing hole on Lake Dorothy when I told him I could smell a rabbit in the woods. He told me I was crazy - I walked into the woods about 10 feet and there was a freshly killed rabbit lying there.

I did the same thing with a raccoon when a buddy and i were setting **** traps. I told him I could smell one at the base of this dead tree. We made a set and had a big ol' **** there the next morning. 

I barely even have a sense of smell these days.


----------



## Bigun

I am Entering my third smoke and nicotine free week.


----------



## Redear

Im a member of a web site with the most screwed up bone headed werid ,sick, paranoid, educated ,talented , helpful,braggerts one could ever have put together at one timeand place.An im proud to say im a OGF'ER to.
But im going to plead the fifth and not sing like a chior boy after all ive been in jail in 5 states and have pleaded a hell of lot.
Fred


----------



## cheezemm2

1) I ate so many cheese/mustard sandwiches as a kid that I became anemiac and had to take iron pills and eat 3 servings of meat a day
2) I have bionic hearing...if I turn the tv sound off I can still hear it 
(freaks out my co-workers when I repeat their conversations to them that I wasn't supposed to hear)
3) I can talk in unison with most of the lines of the movies office space and spaceballs
4) I hate when cupboard doors are left open, they must be shut
5) If I don't exercise I get PMS
6) I'm running my first marathon this year
7) I'm a better fisherman than all of you   
8) I probably should've pursued a career in meteorology instead of business


----------



## coolerzfull

it's going to be a early spring . it's right around the corner with the 50's they are calling for next week!!!!!


----------



## reelmanly

Firts name is Charles ,middle is Floyd...named after the gangster, rather appropiate I'd say..


----------



## Net

I can hear a thunderstorm approaching long before most people. My wife is the opposite. She hears extremely high pitched sounds.


----------



## misfit

i not only put the seat down when i'm done,i also put the lid down every time...................................even when no females live with me


----------



## fishintiger

misfit said:


> i not only put the seat down when i'm done,i also put the lid down every time...................................even when no females live with me


I got yelled at for that one. I can't leave the seat up and I can't put the lid down. Something about being cold when she sits down. I said hell I'd rather be cold than wet.   Of course she didn't find the humor in that.


----------



## mhcarl1965

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> where your next tourney lol???


Look at the classifieds (Click Ohio Outdoors), at "EVERYTHING MUST GO" If that add dont put a smile on your face, nothing will! How much for the dirty socks? $80 OBO. LOLOL


----------



## BigDaddy300

Some people say that I am on the verge of being OCD.


----------



## Kdog

I like bowhunting all day in the beginning of November and for some reason i never bring any TP,,,,,well when nature calls which for some reason ALWAYS happens when im bowhunting,,,,,,I end up ripping my Underwear out from underneath me and end up going home with just the waistband without the titeywhiteys .Needless to say i stock up on underwears before bowseason,,,,,lmao.
Kdog


----------



## snake69

Kdog, 
Here's how we remedied that situation when we used to go hunting. The first pair of socks on were good ones, the second pair has a hole to two in them. So when nature called, you pulled off a pair (the ones with holes) and ya didn't mind "pitchin" them in the end! Of course, maybe the undies you had on were on for a good week and you wanted to be rid of them already...


----------



## fugarwi7

Wouldn't taking a roll of TP be a better remedy? Just a thought...but I'm not a hard core hunter, so I may be thinking way outside the box on this!!


----------



## Kdog

Fug,,,,yea a roll would be te way to go but for some unknown reason one never ends up in my backback,,,,,,now snake do you use a back and forth motion like when your cutting down a tree with a saw when useing them socks?????Or do you apply it to your had and then wipe????Just curious about the technique,,,,,,sounds to me my undies are better than the socks,,,,,LMFAO.
Kdog


----------



## DarbyMan

Kdog-
I feel your pain. That has happened to me more than once. Luckily I can usually make it back to the house, but not always.

Couple years ago I was fishing out of town and had to go BAD! Luckily there was a cornfield near by with ample cover and corn husk leaves for cleaning up!


----------



## The One

I drink for a living and only fish as a hobby...it use to be the other way around.


----------



## G.LoomisMan

me and my brother have 3 pitbulls...


i have a tattoo of the g. loomis fish on my back
sorta random lol


----------



## Fishers of Men

K dog, all you need is one square of tp. you fold it in half twice, tear the corner off, and save, open it up and insert finger in hole, wipe then fold it over the finger to clean off, then you take the corner piece you saved and clean under the finger nail.


----------



## Kdog

Fishers of men,
Sounds like you have that folding tp technique perfected.........With that technique is washing your hands afterwords standard procedure????


----------



## Big Daddy

Random fact or not.... WAAAAAAAY too much information...


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

I started growing a beard in the 6-7th grade (when it started coming in) Have had one since the 8th.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Big Daddy said:


> Random fact or not.... WAAAAAAAY too much information...


Was thinking the same thing. Trying not to get a mental pic


----------



## lunder

Never seen Big Foot
Never seen a UFO

BUT

I have seen ball lightening
A HUGE black cat in the median of I77 near Cambridge Ohio (I mean bigger than a mountain lion)

AND 

I can often smell the fish in the water while fishing.
Crappie smell like a cross between copper and cucumber
Bass like iron and egg yolk
Catfish kinda like wet dog
Bluegill like a pocketful of loose mixed change-metallic.


----------



## BigDaddy300

lunder said:


> Never seen Big Foot
> Never seen a UFO
> 
> BUT
> 
> I have seen ball lightening
> A HUGE black cat in the median of I77 near Cambridge Ohio (I mean bigger than a mountain lion)
> 
> AND
> 
> I can often smell the fish in the water while fishing.
> Crappie smell like a cross between copper and cucumber
> Bass like iron and egg yolk
> Catfish kinda like wet dog
> Bluegill like a pocketful of loose mixed change-metallic.



I believe in UFOs. 
I am scared of Bigfoot(from my childhood when one was reported down the road from where we lived in Florida) some members will attest to this.


----------



## coolerzfull

snake69 said:


> Kdog,
> Here's how we remedied that situation when we used to go hunting. The first pair of socks on were good ones, the second pair has a hole to two in them. So when nature called, you pulled off a pair (the ones with holes) and ya didn't mind "pitchin" them in the end! Of course, maybe the undies you had on were on for a good week and you wanted to be rid of them already...


what if you get athletes foot down there? what would you call it? can't be called athletes foot now?

i stop at ALL train crossings. lights or gates no matter. my stepfather thought it was cool to take me on car/train accidents when i was a kid.


----------



## lunder

I keep looking for both but nothing yet.


----------



## snake69

Athletes ass I guess...?!? And Kdog, well since my memory is trying to evade me these days, I'm a gonna guess and say the ol standby "saw motion" as you so well stated. Don't reckon I would've slid the sock on.........


----------



## Big Joshy

I was attacked by a bowfin in texas at lake fork. I was wading the shallows in the spring and it was protecting its nest. It jumped at me twice and hit me in the chest. I screamed like a girl.

When I was 13 I did see a UFO in lancaster at about 1 am. It was being chased by jets. Others saw it too. I was camping with my cousinabout a mile from any houses and I didn't sleep all night. I was terrified. My cousin slept just fine.

When I was 17 driving to high school I woke up driving 55 mph in a cornfield on the left side of the road. Somehow missed all the telephone polls too.

I failed the same math class 5 consectutive times in college and me and my parents paid for the class every time. All other subjects come easily to me.
Eventually my degree I was going for no longer required that I pass that class. yet I never graduated due to not being able to find an internship (computer Graphics/multimedia)

LEWIS---- you should do a gull bladder cleanse. It involves eating apples for a week. The pectin in them breaks up your gull stones. then you drink olive oil at night, then flush with epsom salt water in the morning. You can hear the stones clanking on the porcelain. Google it!


----------



## Bigun

Big Joshy said:


> LEWIS---- you should do a gull bladder cleanse. It involves eating apples for a week. The pectin in them breaks up your gull stones. then you drink olive oil at night, then flush with epsom salt water in the morning. You can hear the stones clanking on the porcelain. Google it!


I just did google it, and I don't know to e disgusted, or amazed. I do know the pictures I saw were kinda scary though.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Kdog said:


> Fishers of men,
> Sounds like you have that folding tp technique perfected.........With that technique is washing your hands afterwords standard procedure????


I guess it would be a decision to make if you used a wet nap or not.


----------



## Kdog

Ok this threads needs a change of course,,,,,lets see,,,,OHHHHH Friday on the way to work in the chitty driveing conditions,rain /freezin snow i i totaled my work car  ,,,,,,bummer because she was paid off for the las 6 years,,,,was a 4 banger that got great gas mileage.
Kdog


----------



## BigDaddy300

I totaled my 88 Tbird back in 1991 by falling asleep. I was coming home from a girlfriends house very early in the morning. Last thing I remember was getting off the highway about 2 miles from the accident. Witnesses say I was doing about 75mph when I didn't make a big curve in the road. I woke up when I hit the curb and slammed on the brakes which turned the car sideways and it slid across a parking lot towards a ravine. I then slid through some bushes and went through the tops of a couple of trees which turned and flipped the car upside down. The car continued airborne across the ravine and hit the other side with the front end and still upside down. It then landed on its roof, which flattened the car, on the train tracks at the bottom. At some point the door came open and I must have been getting thrown from the car because when I came to the emergency workers were trying to free me from the door which was crushed shut on my legs which were on the outside as I was laying on the inside of the roof(remember the car is on the roof). Luckily they were able to call ahead and stop the train which was quickly approaching. Later I was ask by the police if I was wearing my belt which I wasn't. He said that I probably would not have survived if I was. I would have been flattened with the car. I don't think about that accident much anymore but when I do I realize just how lucky I was.


----------



## Shortdrift

I flew the old Ford Tri-Motor for a short period of time going over to South Bass Island.
Was also part of the winning team at the National Drag Racing Championship in C-Gas back in the 50's.

Those were The Good Old Days!


----------



## NITRO-RIDER

About 10-12 Years I Was Working At A Firestone. I Had A Customer Who Had Someone Pour Sugar Into Their Gas Tank. Not Sure Of Where To Dispose Of The Contaminated Gas, Pulled The Tank And Poured It Into The Used Oil Drain Wich Ran Through The Wall, Outside Into A Storage Tank. As I Was Pouring, Had About 1/3 Of The Gas Left In The Tank, Some Of The Gas Was Flowing Across The Floor Underneath The Gas Water Heat. That's When Things Got A Little Sticky. The Flames Imediatley Hit The Roof By Burning It's Way Up The Vent Hose While Simultaneously Backtracking Back To Me, Up My Leg And Creating A Nice Little Flame Thrower Fromt Hte Neck Of The Tank, I'm Still Holding It In My Hands. Now I'm Not Sure Of The Order That I Put Out The Fire, But I Set The Tank Down, Grabbed A Nearby Garden Hose And Put Out The Fire On My Leg, The Gas Tank, And The Water Heater. The Worst Injury I Got Out Of It Was A 1st Or 2nd Degree Burn On A Small Portion Of My Leg. I Have Questioned This Many Times Over The Years Since. I Ask You, Devine Intervention, Or Jsut Scientifically Explaination About The Properties Of Gasoline, As To Why It Did'nt Just Blow Itself And Me Into Nice Little Pieces??????????


----------



## smallie75

I got drunk one night living in Columbus when I gave my keys to my friend to drive my Mustang Convertible 5.0 home. He did not drink a drop that night, well long story short, he wrapped it around a telephone pole, I ended up on his lap, and the shifter ended up in his hand, anyone in the back would of been killed. I looked down at my friend and said "Dude, I could of at least done that"

Worst mistake of my life, could of had my dream boat, instead wanted wheels to impress the woman. LOL- yeah, that was pretty dumb....


----------



## mach1cj

Shortdrift said:


> I flew the old Ford Tri-Motor for a short period of time going over to South Bass Island.
> Was also part of the winning team at the National Drag Racing Championship in C-Gas back in the 50's.
> 
> Those were The Good Old Days!


Ron, i'm visulizing you in a Henry J. runnin' low 12's.


----------



## freyedknot

back when i was 18 ,i threw a cherry bomb out into a field behind the co. i worked for on granger rd. in cleveland.. 10 minutes later the firetruck showed up to put out a brushfire.


----------



## boonecreek

every time my wife talks to me i have trouble with my hearing.


----------



## coolerzfull

we put dry ice in a 2lt pop with a little water and caped it. you talk about a BOOM!!!!! the safety guy was freaking. lol


----------



## liquidsoap

I graduated highschool a year early.
I have never got into an accident or got a ticket.
We once had a small pond in our backyard. We put crayfish in it. After about 2 years of getting rid of the pond we dug a shed and found crayfish still alive in the mud.


----------



## Bass"N"Babe

I'm scared of snakes, spiders, and ticks!


----------



## snake69

Nitro Rider, 
You Forgot To Add That You Like To Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word.... After having just tried it, I wouldn't have a clue why as it's a real pain in the butt! I s'pose you have to develop a knack for it....


----------



## minnowseinetackle

liquidsoap said:


> I have never got into an accident or got a ticket.


You better knock on some wood...now you have said it outloud!


----------



## Columbusslim31

boonecreek said:


> every time my wife talks to me i have trouble with my hearing.


I have the same problem. I'm working on it though.


----------



## PapawSmith

Snake is right Nitro, How The Hell Do You Do That?
Bass"N"Babe is on it about spiders. I would rather fight a Grizzley Bear with a knife than have a spider on me. Seriously!


----------



## misfit

i died twice in the same night.


----------



## Bassnpro1

I have drove and shot an M-1 Abrams tank and a shoulder fired stinger missile.


----------



## deadhead

i like BEER.SMOKES,fishin,huntin notrin better


----------



## obxdave

wow to all of these lol


----------



## alan farver

i have had a gotee for 20 yrs and have never shaved it


----------



## coolerzfull

i let the internet get my BP up lol

damn i should stop that


----------



## The One

In 1978 I threw a dog chain across some power lines in a small northwest lakeside city knocking power out for about 6 hours.


----------



## Bass"N"Babe

The One said:


> In 1978 I threw a dog chain across some power lines in a small northwest lakeside city knocking power out for about 6 hours.


What were you thinking?


----------



## The One

Bass"N"Babe;570321 said:


> What were you thinking?


I was 12 at the time. I think if I remember correctly I wondered if I could throw it that high and secondly I think I wondered what would actually happen. After the sparks, glowing chain, and loud bang of a transfomer giving out there was no longer any mystery.


----------



## Spaniel235

I really like seedless blackberry jam.


----------



## snake69

I don't wanna die *once*...let alone twice in one night!
Like I always say though, "better you than me"............


----------



## ParmaBass

I just watched "House" for the first time, I think I'm hooked!


----------



## c. j. stone

ParmaBass said:


> I just watched "House" for the first time, I think I'm hooked!


I've been hooked since the first show! What a total ass he is!

Now for my memorable experience, I rolled a VW Karmen(conv.) five to eight times sideways(who's counting?) down a road near Gauley Bridge, WVa in 1969, two weeks before graduation from nearby UWVa Institue of Technology! It was around 3 am after a 'beach party' on the Kanawha R.-and after injesting most of two half gallons of Pisano wine! Four frat. bros. showed up and lifted the VW out of the ditch- and I drove it back to school. Fortunately, due to wonderful German engineering, the roof never collapsed. Unfortunately, I didn't know the oil plug had gotten knocked out of the engine and it seized up as I was parking it in front of the Frat. House. The whole ordeal was a costly mistake that I've considered before drinking and driving ever since.


----------



## TomC

Might I ask, how does one die twice in a night?


----------



## Big Chief

When I am at home I NEVER answer the phone.

Oh yeah, NEVER and I mean NEVER pee on a electric fence. TRUST ME!!!!


----------



## misfit

> Might I ask, how does one die twice in a night?


one's ticker decides to quit ticking.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

After all of these, I'm thinkin' a little mystery is a good thing!!


----------



## jshbuckeye

I love my wife more today then the day i married her.


----------



## seethe303

I just got a free massage at work! now I don't want to do a darn thing.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER

snake69 said:


> Nitro Rider,
> You Forgot To Add That You Like To Capitalize The First Letter Of Every Word.... After having just tried it, I wouldn't have a clue why as it's a real pain in the butt! I s'pose you have to develop a knack for it....


I HAVE TO HAVE THE CAP LOCKS ON THE KEYBOARD FOR MOST ALMOST EVERYTHING I DO AT WORK. I guess i could work on it, but then i'd have to reach over and hit the shift but to start every sentence. I guess i could work on it.


----------



## wally72

Quote
Oh yeah, NEVER and I mean NEVER pee on a electric fence. TRUST ME!!!!


I got city kids to do that when I was younger. I would laugh my a#% off, I guess I have a mean side to me after all.


----------



## LakeRaider

I cracked 2 bones in my neck 3 yrs ago on a barstool racer riding a wheelie in a parking lot at 32 mph..
And dislocated my shouder and 3 broke ribs. I was actually barhopping on it.
Never missed a day offwork from that move either. Never takin' a pain killer in my life. Been thrown out of a dragboat at 117 mph too. 
Raider


----------



## pikemaven

Gasoline burns, gasoline fumes explode.


----------



## young-gun21

ParmaBass said:


> I just watched "House" for the first time, I think I'm hooked!


House is a great show! Hugh Laurie's character may be the 2nd best on any tv show...behind Jeremy Piven ("Ari Gold") on Entourage.

I have an inverted sternum...

I always clean my ears with 3 Q-tips and I always lick the first 4 ends before they go into my ears...don't knock it 'til ya try it!

I'm addicted to Madden on X-box 360. I can play for 12 consecutive hours without even blinking...

Copenhagen Straight Long Cut is the best thing since sliced bread...

I own the entire box set of "Dawson's Creek" and I don't even know why!


----------



## harle96

LakeRaider said:


> I cracked 2 bones in my neck 3 yrs ago on a barstool racer riding a wheelie in a parking lot at 32 mph..


Sounds like something I'd do....sheesh

I dislocated my elbow after too many beers while camping in the Alleghany National Forest...I was showing my Daughters the correct way to do a cart wheel.   

I bungee myself to the chair now and watch the fire.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY

I've walked several miles with my tube on my back @ AEP and did not find water. I also like to just float in my tube and watch the clouds float by.


----------



## reelmanly

After all these years I finally told my wife why I come home at times from fishing with 1 sleeve missing from my shirt.


----------



## Fishin' Coach

My first car at 15, was a 68 ford truck that a guy I bailed hay for gave me in trade for an outstanding check he owed me. mice had chewed through the wires... and the gas tank leaked. I ran the gas from a boat tank I kept in the bed of the truck, I got it to run, but could never get the break lights to work. Rigged the break lights to a toggle switch. Toggle on when I slowed down / toggle off when I took off. that car lasted me 4 years 

My senior year my mom decided that death trap of a truck wouldn't make it to college so they said they would go in 1/2 on a "new" car... After turning down the 3 cars I picked, my dad said he found a steal... 1979 Mustang showroom condition only 20,000 miles so sight unseen I gave my dad $1,100 then bragged to everyone I knew about my new Mustang!!!

A week later dad showed up with the car. A mint condition 1979 cannary yellow Ford PINTO--

He was so excited... Thought I would be too..
I said "I thought it was a "mustang""
He said "well I knew it was some kind of a horse..." 

Dad wasn't much of a car guy


----------



## fishinjim

it took me 5 years to grow my goatee - and I'm never shaving it off!


----------



## misfit

> Dad wasn't much of a car guy


apparently


----------



## PapawSmith

Great Mustang/Pinto story Fishin Coach!
Funny thing, I had a 68 Ford pickup in 1976 and I had to do exactly the same thing with the toggle switch for my brake lights. It was sometimes tricky because mine was a stickshift and if you were downshifting in traffic you ran out of hands quick.


----------



## Darwin

> He said "well I knew it was some kind of a horse..."


Dang that would be like expecting Secretariat and getting a shetland pony!


----------



## Fishin' Coach

PawpaSmith, mine was a stick shift also, funny your the third person I met who had that "modification" on an old ford truck. Mine carried me faithfully from 1987-1990


----------



## Deadwood

For about 35 years every vacation I would fly to a western city and hop freight trains back home.I also hoped trains when coming home on leave while in the USAF.Sometimes I would fly to California and or Portland Or. sometimes Seattle. I started hopping when I was a teenager and finally gave it up in about 1996. I think I have road every major rail road in the country, and have rode steam,electric, and diesel. While riding I met a lot of interesting people including one man that I became close frinds with who was a retired federal judge.(true story). Only reason I gave it up was because of the nut cases who started riding in the 90's and the fact I did not want my grand sons to ever try it. I was very lucky only got caught 1 time in a little hick town east of North Plate Neb. and thank god I was never hurt. Please DO NOT try this.


----------



## fishintiger

The only time I really ever got in trouble at school was my Junior year of high school when I was suspended for 5 days. I got suspended for partaking of an adult beverage while at a school function. Hey what can I say, there was adult beverages, I was at a hotel, and I didn't think I would get ratted out. It sucks to have people that are jealous of you and have to run and tell about everything you do. I got off easy because I was such a good kid the rest of the time. I did miss out on a free trip to MN though because of it. It's all good because my Senior year I got to go to Cali for a week. 

To all the kids out there. Don't drink while at school. Being suspended isn't cool.


----------



## fishingguy

another now meaningless statistic: three years ago I was a 6 handicap in golf. (yes 18 holes)


----------



## Nikster

I've had a mustache since 1970 (yikes)  . 

nik


----------



## FishinDawg

I'm a Parrothead.....a big Jimmy Buffet fan, but have never seen him in concert. Ticket prices and lack of touring along with kids have kept me from going to see him in concert, that will all change, kids are getting older and I might have some free time & alittle extra money


----------



## reelmanly

Went to Woodstock....partner had a 59 Buick hearse,,,nice ride,,went to the city after that then up state to catch a Led Zepplin concert in a small town called Schenecdity {SP error Im sure} shortly after that I got kicked out of my house and life STARTED!


----------



## truck

I have been told that i am a great listener


----------



## ezbite

ive chewed and swallowed a live leach for a big mac


----------



## coolerzfull

if there is ever a vote on the funny and craziest OGF'er my vote is for you ezbite. LMAO


----------



## Wannabitawerm

coolerzfull said:


> if there is ever a vote on the funny and craziest OGF'er my vote is for you ezbite. LMAO


Dude... c'mon, it was for a Big Mac!

(I'd eat one for a Big Mac.)


----------



## snake69

That be like expecting a Lund and getting a canoe!


----------



## reo

I just spent 45 minutes reading 269 posts in this thread


----------



## One Legged Josh

I have drank minnow bucket water on more than one occasion.


----------



## Fishers of Men

reelmanly said:


> Went to Woodstock....partner had a 59 Buick hearse,,,nice ride,,went to the city after that then up state to catch a Led Zepplin concert in a small town called Schenecdity {SP error Im sure} shortly after that I got kicked out of my house and life STARTED!


Reel... _and you_ can remember that? lol


----------



## bones

i hate my computer.it not just my computer most computers.i know they are a big part of life i just dont like waiting for sites to come up.i have also been thinking of getting a tattoo removed.has anyone ever done that?


----------



## coolerzfull

Wannabitawerm said:


> Dude... c'mon, it was for a Big Mac!
> 
> (I'd eat one for a Big Mac.)


 so true the Big Mac's are great but i don't know about eating something like that . LOL did ya make it out on any ice?


----------



## Bassnpro1

Fishers of Men said:


> Reel... _and you_ can remember that? lol


 If you can remember the 70's then you weren't *really* there. At least that is what my dad tells me...


----------



## Bob Why

I only fish on days that end in y.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Originally Posted by Fishers of Men View Post
Reel... and you can remember that? lol



Bassnpro1 said:


> If you can remember the 70's then you weren't *really* there. At least that is what my dad tells me...


I remember _some_ things...uh....forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## devildog#1

i am considered left handed. But the only thing I do with my left hand is write and eat. figure that out!


----------



## lg_mouth

Eye hait missppelled werdz!

Lg_mouth


----------



## coolerzfull

lg_mouth. then you must be livid on some of these post on here counting mine. LOL if spell check doesn't catch it then its right.lol


we got allot of freakin rain in the last few days!!!


----------



## lg_mouth

...typos and bad grammar do drive me nuts. My daughter brought home a flyer from school the other day and there was a misuse of the word "to", should have been "too". Took all I had not to give the school a call the next day. I know, very strange!

Lg_mouth


----------



## young-gun21

lg_mouth said:


> ...typos and bad grammar do drive me nuts. My daughter brought home a flyer from school the other day and there was a misuse of the word "to", should have been "too". Took all I had not to give the school a call the next day. I know, very strange!
> 
> Lg_mouth


I'm with you on the spelling/grammar! It drives my co-workers nuts!


----------



## DoUPhish

I can't stand eggs and I've visited the area where the last viking battle that united Norway took place.


----------



## gonefishin'

1.) I carry a camera with me everywhere I go.
2.) This thread has made me afraid to go fishing.


----------



## ezbite

im a game show network junkie. match game anyone?


----------



## snake69

And I thought I got up early.


----------



## ezbite

i rarely ever sleep more than 2 hours at a time.


----------



## seethe303

I have swam across the border to Canada


----------



## Columbusslim31

seethe303 said:


> I have swam across the border to Canada


Whoa! How long did that take?! 

I was once in a car accident where I was driving and was the only one out of four people to walk away from the accident. Two of my brothers and one of my sisters had to be taken away by ambulance. Luckily all recovered.


----------



## seethe303

Columbusslim31 said:


> Whoa! How long did that take?!


not too long, the lake was only a few hundred yards across. It was on one of my two trips to BWCA


----------



## NAFCLMROB

I am a skydiver


----------



## icefisherman4life

in my younger days i put dog crap in a big brown paper bag with firecrackers in it poured rubbing alcohol on the bag cuz i didnt think it would light fast enough without it..put it on my friends porch lit it rang the door bell ran and almost burnt his house down.


----------



## coolerzfull

What happen too this thread?

I got hurt last night playing wii golf!! Pulled something in my back.


----------



## misfit

all(4) of my ex wives used to always tell me i was wrong.after some serious thought,i have concluded that they were right.










afterall, i married them


----------



## CreekFloater

I am just about finishing up my first year of retirement. Those who say they can't find enough to do and are afraid of retiring have yet to experience the fun of fishing.


----------



## madcrappiekids

i need a haircut!


----------



## williamonica0214

I love to fish but hate snakes more . so i have cut short many shore fishing trips just becaus i saw a snake


----------



## CoolWater

I won the Accomplished Graduate Award from BGSU in 2004, look for the Adam guy if you visit the link:
http://falconalumni.bgsu.edu/alumni/programs/accomplished_detail.jsp
Not bad for a guy who started his first 2 semesters on academic probation! lol


----------



## Captain Kevin

I had 2 major league try-outs. One with the Reds, one with the Brewers. Just didn't have the arm to compete with major league bazooka's.


----------



## ezbite

i was an undefeated wrestler in highschool my sophmore year and i had 10 pins that year.


----------



## Flippin 416

I competed at the 2003 AMA Amateur National Motocross Championships held in Hurricane Mills TN at Loretta Lynn's.


----------



## Procraftboats21

i got a bass on my first cast ever. go figure


----------



## cjbrown

I uh.....nevermind............


----------



## liquidsoap

Procraftboats21 said:


> i got a bass on my first cast ever. *And have not caught one since* go figure


  

I found out I enjoyed fishing for sucker fish this week.


----------



## 2talltim

i like butter and salt on my grits


----------



## mrphish42

Been "OBSESSIVE" about fishing since I was 5 years old......My mom used to say, I'd fish in a mud puddle.........if I had a string and a bent piece of wire.. Summer time, rode my bike from EAST AKRON to HOLY CROSS CEMETERY just to spent the day sunfish catchin,with my childhood pal.......As I've gotten older..... I ENJOY passing along fishing information, that has taken me almost 61 years to compile........Biggest thing I've learned, ""NO SUCH THING AS THE BEST FISHERMAN""........ Everyone has their day.... PRO'S and all ........ Were only dumb, when we stop our quest to learn and be better at fishing..... I've had my 15 minutes of fame......and everyone is entitled to their's....Jon SR.


----------



## PapawSmith

I was kicked out of every school I ever attended. Starting with elementry school and ending with carpenters union apprentice school, and all in between. Funny then, not quite so funny now.
I've found educated people tend to have healthier backs.


----------



## Corn

Sometimes i like to put ketchup on mac & cheese.


----------



## corndawg

I hate the tast of liver and love eating pigs feet in gelatin


----------



## swantucky

I rike katch warreyes.


----------



## b912

In his early twenties, my dad tried changing the oil in his Chevelle. In a panic, he called his brother and told him that it's smoking like crazy and won't go anywhere........He soon found out he drained the transmission fluid then added 5 more quarts of oil


----------



## peple of the perch

I just took 2nd in state at a Skills Competition over the weekend down in Columbus.


----------



## MLAROSA

I play poker semi professionally, and golf at least 3 days a week.


----------



## Astro1700

I can't hear??????


----------



## MLAROSA

Astro1700 said:


> I can't hear??????


Huh?


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I refuse to surprise my wife with dinner by deep frying fish naked!!

Just don't ask....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Wannabitawerm said:


> I refuse to surprise my wife with dinner by deep frying fish naked!!
> 
> Just don't ask....


Ok it's been 2 years...Sam I'm asking?

Random fact - 25 year member of MENSA


----------



## Scum_Frog

I broke my left femur bone in 3 peices at my hip when I was 3½ years old and was told Id never be able to walk again......8th grade I tied our conference record in track for the 100m dash at 11.8 .....beat the odds I spose...22 years later and still walking haha


----------



## BuzzBob

I love dirt fishing (metal detecting) and will do your yard for free! You keep everything!

See Finding Treasure on Facebook.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

I like to write songs about my feces eatin houndogs, and my mother in law.


----------



## The Bream Reaper

I am the best golfer on this site


----------



## Scum_Frog

The Bream Reaper said:


> I am the best golfer on this site


I call his bluff.....haha


----------



## jennis9

when I was 15, I wanted to be a backup singer for Barry Manilow

Recently, I applied to change my maiden name to my spouses - I had no other additional form of ID so I submitted my fishing license and stated that I was a professional fisherman.


----------



## boss302

I'm typing this with hands covered in paint while eating cold home-made pizza, on my wedding aniversary.


----------



## gobrowntruck21

I've had the big brown truck pulled from a ditch by an Amish man and his two gargantuan horses.


----------



## Snakecharmer

gobrowntruck21 said:


> I've had the big brown truck pulled from a ditch by an Amish man and his two gargantuan horses.


That wasn't Eli Yoder's Towing Service was it? Good guy........ Just kidding....


----------



## Smead

The best secret information I ever received was that my Dad shot my Grandmother...an accident and it was only a .22 long rifle and caused a minor flesh wound...still, she was pregnant at the time...he received an apocalypse level beating from his father.

My Aunt spilled the beans...somehow the incident had slipped my old man's mind. 

You might a ******* if...


----------



## RedJada

I haven't eaten a pancake in 27 years....


----------



## gobrowntruck21

RedJada said:


> I haven't eaten a pancake in 27 years....


Don't eat pancakes or fish? That's just not right.  Just kidding, to each their own. But I know I could make that a helluva sandwich!


----------



## steelheadBob

I can gut a fish, skin a deer, pick up road kill that has been sitting in the sun for a week,,,,,,,,,, but, BUT i can not change a crap filled diaper without gagging!!!!!!! WTH is up with that????

Oh, and while rabbit hunting with my dad when I was a youngin, one of our beagles over ran a rabbit and we shot it twice with a 12 gauge... Not a story we wanted to take home to mom...


----------



## shroomhunter

Tar tar(tartar) sauce is best served on french fries. Led Zeppelin is the best band EVER, followed closely by Neil with Crazy Horse.


----------



## idontknow316

mushroomman said:


> Tar tar(tartar) sauce is best served on french fries. Led Zeppelin is the best band EVER, followed closely by Neil with Crazy Horse.


Oh man, Led Zeppelin in one of my very least favorite bands. That high pitched voice goes right through me. As well as Rush.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I HATE Softshell Turtles! lol


----------



## iam20fan

i have a pine club menu signed by chris sabo. i use to cook there and he came in to eat one night and i got his autograph


----------



## BigDaddy300

steelheadbob said:


> i can gut a fish, skin a deer, pick up road kill that has been sitting in the sun for a week,,,,,,,,,, but, but i can not change a crap filled diaper without gagging!!!!!!! Wth is up with that???


lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaturd

I once sniffed out a rabbit while fishing with my dad. I told him I smelled a rabbit over in the weeds, he went and looked and sure as hell a freshly killed rabbit was lying there. My sense of smell is nearly non-existant now.


----------



## bulafisherman

I was amish many years ago. Did I just say amish! That like a four letter word here. hope I don`t get ban I don`t keep walleyes under 15 inches


----------



## symba

To this day, Ive never seen "Top Gun"


----------



## UFM82

Less than 10% of the human population has 6 and of those, the vast majority are deformed. Mine's perfect. Unfortunately that's just one more bone to ache...

UFM82


----------



## PolymerStew

Turkey is my favorite meat, but I can't eat it anymore because I developed an allergy to poultry in my early 20's


----------



## 1mecheng

I scored a perfect 800 on the PSAT Math section to help garner National Merit Finalist status back in high school.

Dan


----------



## mirrocraft mike

When living in Atlanta.. I worked as roadie/stage hand during the 80/90s Did shows with Ozzy,Motley crue,poison,bango tango,bullet boys,Iron maiden,bon jovi,quiet riot,slayer,Georgia satlites,black crowes,ted nugent,cindrella,ace frehley,jackly,metallica and just about every other hot band out then. Got a lot of road stories and back stage pics. most x rated..10yrs of my life I'll never get back plus a few yrs i can't remember..


----------



## idontknow316

UFM82 said:


> Less than 10% of the human population has 6 and of those, the vast majority are deformed. Mine's perfect. Unfortunately that's just one more bone to ache...
> 
> UFM82


Me too. And your absolutely right about that ache.... I've been in and out of Dr. offices since I was 15 and they discovered that I had 6. They disc was nearly gone in between L5 and L6, but they said that they would eventually fuse together. So maybe I only have 5 by now.


----------



## Jigging Jim

I gave CPR to a dead dog once.


----------



## ErieAngler

Jigging Jim said:


> I gave CPR to a dead dog once.


Thats pretty darn funny, instant picture


----------



## Jigging Jim

ErieAngler said:


> Thats pretty darn funny, instant picture


Well, the dog wasn't laughing... after I gave it life - it only lived for one hour - then it died and that was that.


----------



## steelheadBob

mirrocraft mike said:


> When living in Atlanta.. I worked as roadie/stage hand during the 80/90s Did shows with Ozzy,Motley crue,poison,bango tango,bullet boys,Iron maiden,bon jovi,quiet riot,slayer,Georgia satlites,black crowes,ted nugent,cindrella,ace frehley,jackly,metallica and just about every other hot band out then. Got a lot of road stories and back stage pics. most x rated..10yrs of my life I'll never get back plus a few yrs i can't remember..


:bananalama::bananalama::bananalama::Banane40::Banane40::Banane40::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09:

ROCK ON LOL


----------



## killingtime

steelheadBob said:


> I can gut a fish, skin a deer, pick up road kill that has been sitting in the sun for a week,,,,,,,,,, but, BUT i can not change a crap filled diaper without gagging!!!!!!! WTH is up with that????
> 
> Oh, and while rabbit hunting with my dad when I was a youngin, one of our beagles over ran a rabbit and we shot it twice with a 12 gauge... Not a story we wanted to take home to mom...


thats some funny stuff right there. i think i may have peed a little bit on that one.


----------



## SConner

I was once got charged by a moose while photographing it. Got one last picture off before I ran.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27609


----------



## faceman9

While in the Marines, Me and three of my buddies got in our dress blue uniforms, drove to LA to the chinesse mann theater for the opening of Heartbreak Ridge. Clint Eastwood saw us in the crowd and invited us into the movies as his personel guests. He signed a poster for each of us, four days later I recieved orders that I was being sent to Gitmo Bay, Cuba. 
You know the Movie "A Few Good Men" it really happened, although Hollywood changed somethings about the actual event.


----------



## chris1162

i have been in bodybuilding competitions.


----------



## normd

I was physically at the Berlin Wall a week before it came down. Then months later I walked into East Berlin like the wall was never ther.


----------



## jcustunner24

As a freshman in college I snuck into game 3 of the Indians-Yankees series with 3 other friends. One sold lemonade during the regular season so he had an employee pass and a vendor shirt. We went in one by one, passing the shirt and badge through a fence on the concourse, got front row spots in the standing room section of left field on the homerun porch.

At the time, Derek Jeter had just broken up with Mariah Carey and was shagging fly balls during bp down below the outfield wall. I shouted down "Hey Jeter, what's it like to be dumped for Puff Daddy?" He heard me, looked up and laughed. I've always liked Jeter since then - he has a sense of humor.

To top it off, there was a Plain Dealer reporter there who was doing a human interest story on strategies to catching a homerun ball in the standing room section. My friend and I were both quoted in the story and included in the photo that ran in the next day's paper.

Whatever the official attendance was that night, you can add four to the total.


----------



## bopperattacker

I had my towns police chief leave a violent voicemail on my machine. He said I would end up on the otherside of the law if I kept it up.... Then when I got home, I found Mein Kampf on my door step.. Gotta love small towns.


----------



## bttmline

I wonder why each time I log on this site why I did it.


----------



## Spyderbell

i started fishing this year as a cheap hobby. i was wrong

I'm right handed but fish left handed (thanks dad)


----------



## yonderfishin

Im not good at math.



My wife keeps telling me this when I buy a 12 pack and she only gets 2.


----------



## Chrominator

fishing just for guys? thread is getting on my nerves


----------



## fishingjunkie

I tied a dead black snake around the handles of my neighbor's mailbox once and then sat and watched from the woods as his wife went out to get the mail. 

(I was about 13 at the time, but this story still makes my family laugh!)


----------



## FISHIN216

I am also right handed but fish lefty..I think it gives an advantage..if I swing a bat left handed I swing like Ken Griffey jr. but I bat righthanded I think I can beat anyone on this site in any of the big 3 sports besides fishing(especially for walleye)


----------



## ErieAngler

I once shot a possum (you spell it!) and told my dad it was a gray squirrel! 

Last time I made that mistake


----------



## Scum_Frog

FISHIN216 said:


> I think I can beat anyone on this site in any of the big 3 sports besides fishing(especially for walleye)


Lol.....im glad you started off that sentence with "I think" lol

Hell I think I can be a Pro Bass Fisherman.......Maybe I can...lol Jk!


----------



## Fishaholic69

Chrominator said:


> fishing just for guys? thread is getting on my nerves


I didn't even read it. sounds to weird for my liking! hahaha


----------



## Fishaholic69

one time when I was like 7 or 8 years old me and this neighbor girl was playing in her yard and these older kids walked past and used to talk crap to us. well her dad taught her a saying. "sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me". so next day the kids walk past again and talk smack again so she says what her dad told her. "sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me" well the kid picked up a huge stick and broke it over her back and ran away.... hahahahaha too funny now that I think of it!!!!! its priceless!


----------



## ohiohunter43015

I shave with a lady quatro!


----------



## basstrackerman

well lets see...... im a die hard steelers fan! im 43 and retired! my right knee is titanium. been living in the same house since mid 1970's. and im farting as im typing this. i do that alot!


----------



## xxpinballxx

I've crashed in the hospital or ER 3 times in my life, have had two kidney transplants, have had my lungs hemmorhage once for two days straight losing 3 units of blood, I ran a fever of over 105 degrees for several hours and should be a vegetable right now, and have a rare disease (Wegener's Granulomatosis) since I was 17. so now over 20 years dealing with it....when I got it it was rare (only 2in a million) no idea why but it can attack anything and everything. 80% go blind from it. Now been out of work for 3 years with heart failure.....So......thats my random facts....LOL! Im still lovin' life and thankful for it every day! Fishing gets me out into the real world and "Slows" me down which I need.


----------



## Flippin 416

Hey my left ankle is a 3 piece titanium and plastic replacement.....yep...dirt bikes...braap braap braap!!!! lol No regrets!!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1

I ran with the bulls in Pamplona, Spain. Not the smartest thing I have done, but I'm around to talk about it.


----------



## bopperattacker

ohiohunter43015 said:


> I shave with a lady quatro!


when I first read this, I thought it said I shaved a lady..


----------



## steelheadBob

If I cant log onto OGF atleast once a day, I, I, I,...... you dont want to know!!!!!


----------



## Eugene

I'm left-handed and do almost everything accordingly, don't like melons, and have been married too long to remember if I'm a chick magnet.


----------



## JonTheFisherman

ive been to 5 of the 7 continents.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

I got bit by a tick and it gave me rocky mountian spotted fever, worst feeling ever but still alive to talk about!


----------



## mglas710

I was arrested breaking into my own house in college.


----------



## faceman9

My wife says this is my Facebook


----------



## the weav

I drank to much one nite when I was single and woke up on the dinning room table covered with the table cloth.That all I have to say about that.


----------



## BigBag

When I drive I get tired..... So I punch myself in the face alot... like hard.


----------



## monsterKAT11

i can't touch certain materials because i feel like i can't breath


----------



## johntom13

I scratch my butt every chance I get.
I have enough hair on it I could knit sweaters for a whole family.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

faceman9 said:


> My wife says this is my Facebook




LOL......My said the same thing...


----------



## lordofthepunks

god this is an old thread, in my last high school baseball game i went 4 for 5 with 5 rbi's and made 9 put outs playing 3rd base (circa 1997)


----------



## scallop

basstrackerman said:


> well lets see...... im a die hard steelers fan! im 43 and retired! my right knee is titanium. been living in the same house since mid 1970's. and im farting as im typing this. i do that alot!


funny i just laughed and farted as i was reading some of these, my wife even commented on it......


----------



## alphadoe

In October I was fishing at Moggie by the tunnel (prohibited) on the bank where the concrete goes into water, slipped into water and stopped myself when I was in as far as my knees...crawled up concrete bank waited a few minutes then my very next cast basically launched my new $200 rod and $200 reel into water...without thinking twice I went right into water after it...I was hanging onto holes in the concrete bank...reeled my line in...tossed rod and reel up in grass and claimed out of water...I was so cold and wet but stayed and fished because I wasn't gonna go thru all that just to go home...stayed til well after dark and went home cold and skunked! Lol I guess that's why its prohibited to fish on bank!


----------



## Socom

Me and the guys from my unit almost got kicked out of the country of France on the way back from my first deployment. That night involved lots of alcohol (of course) an attempt to steal a crane and drive it around Toulon France, fights with random french people, hijacking a tour bus and almost driving it off of a pier, tearing up bars and countless other events that night that led to the mayor of the town calling the captain of the ship that brought us there!..Good Times


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Both of my children are named in part after Harry Potter characters.


----------



## mickeysdad

I have a much larger than average head. I can't wear normal baseball hats cause they look like beanies on me. I have to wear fitted hats in the largest size made

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## alphadoe

Kicking you guys out of France??????? They should have been honoring you guys for showing the French how its done! Haha that sounds like it was a crazy fun night!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

I'm a *******, politically incorrect, hate rap crap, old fart! Want to punch people that replace the word problem with the word issue, use the word awesome to describe anything or call normal people serving their country heros. I served my country for three years and never met a true hero. Can't stand to hear someone describe a persons handicap as challenged. I am short,fat and ugly but that doesn't mean I am date challenged, I'm just short fat and ugly! If someone don't like it, they can kiss my #$$! Other than all that, I'm a very nice guy!


----------



## Jigging Jim

alphadoe said:


> In October I was fishing at Moggie by the tunnel (prohibited) on the bank where the concrete goes into water, slipped into water and stopped myself when I was in as far as my knees...crawled up concrete bank waited a few minutes then my very next cast basically launched my new $200 rod and $200 reel into water...without thinking twice I went right into water after it...I was hanging onto holes in the concrete bank...reeled my line in...tossed rod and reel up in grass and claimed out of water...I was so cold and wet but stayed and fished because I wasn't gonna go thru all that just to go home...stayed til well after dark and went home cold and skunked! Lol I guess that's why its prohibited to fish on bank!


Not to be a Kill-Joy, but.... I think someone drowned in that spot this past Spring. He slid off of the angled concrete abutment.


----------



## Jigging Jim

I have never mastered the Baitcasting Reel - so I avoid them.


----------



## buschwacker

I need more posts to be able to PM


----------



## fakebait

I hate living in Ohio because I can not find anyone that can make an authenic Philly Cheese Stake.


----------



## Socom

alphadoe said:


> Kicking you guys out of France??????? They should have been honoring you guys for showing the French how its done! Haha that sounds like it was a crazy fun night!


It was definitely a great night, I just wish I could remember more of it and had taken more pictures. All I have is one of me at a Mcdonalds drinking a beer at the beginning of the night (they actually sold draft beer at that mcdonalds and another picture of me holding a beer and a half a loaf of french bread. We kept seeing french people carrying them home for dinner so decided to buy a loaf to "blend in" haha


----------



## fish-wisperer

truth be told, I've never caught a walleye


----------



## floater99

I got caught in bathtub with girlfriend by MOM.I was 17 she was 15  :bananahuge:


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Jigging Jim said:


> I have never mastered the Baitcasting Reel - so I avoid them.


Me either! I use Zebco Omegas, they catch fish and don't ruin my day.


----------



## leupy

I think I need to meet you we mjust be related. I am almost 5'9" is that short enough?? Fat and ugly I understand all that. My wife tells me I am fat and ugly often, I did argue with her once and didn't see her for three days, when the swelling in my eyes went down I could see her again.


----------



## hang_loose

leupy said:


> I think I need to meet you we mjust be related. I am almost 5'9" is that short enough?? Fat and ugly I understand all that. My wife tells me I am fat and ugly often, I did argue with her once and didn't see her for three days, when the swelling in my eyes went down I could see her again.


leupy, That is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## rcjohnson

When I was in the 8th grade I spent the greatest part of the month of April skipping school and fishing the local creeks. They finally caught up with me and my punishment was to receive 5 swats with a paddle or be suspended for 3 days. I chose the latter. As I walked out the door the principal whispered, "Don't catch them all." He was a fisherman too.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

leupy said:


> I think I need to meet you we mjust be related. I am almost 5'9" is that short enough?? Fat and ugly I understand all that. My wife tells me I am fat and ugly often, I did argue with her once and didn't see her for three days, when the swelling in my eyes went down I could see her again.


 You are boarderline short. I'm 5'7, 200lbs. My Old Lady is 5'8" and 325lbs., but she still can't whip me in a fair fight. She kicks like a mule and bites like a rabid dog, but I am to quick for her! In 35 years she's never landed a solid blow to my head. She wears my shoes and tries to kick me in the nads with them!


----------



## peple of the perch

i freak out if my feet or legs touch seaweed while swimming.


----------



## Socom

I used to play baseball (and was a pretty good pitcher), at the end of every season we had an awards banquet, well it was usually in the end of may and that means good weather and fishing. I decided to go up to our campground and fish with my grandpa that weekend. I wouldn't understand why the coach was so persistent on Friday when he called asking if I would be there. Well on sunday when I was barefoot int he back yard putting all my fishing stuff back into the garage, my coach came walking up the driveway holding the MVP trophy that I had apparently won for that season and missed getting in front of the team and a crowd. The odd thing, I was still gald to have spent the weekend fishing with my grandpa.


----------



## Nailer639

I can't stand a one-upper.


----------



## walcat

Ditto on rap music! I walk in the house and the kids know to turn it off now!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69

I love wearing camoflauge. lol. I got all the boonie hats. marine digital, army digital, woodland, olive drab and desert. missing a few like tiger stripe and desert digital but I will get them! lol


----------



## ezbite

Nailer639 said:


> I can't stand a one-upper.


hahahaa...

i go to kettlebell class and im the only guy in the class........


----------



## Socom

i go to kettlebell class and im the only guy in the class........[/QUOTE]

No shame in that, Kettlebell workouts can be a hell of a full body workout.


----------



## musikman43155

I brush my teeth in the shower & call Ketchup " catsup "...


----------



## jmackey84

Jigging Jim said:


> I have never mastered the Baitcasting Reel - so I avoid them.


agreed, also im a little weird


----------



## Onion

I once got drunk with an Aussie rugby team in a pub in Dublin (Ireland). Even the Irish are scared to drink with Aussies but I didn't know any better.


----------



## scallop

I cannot stand mustard. Hate the smell, look and taste of it. Naaasty stuff.


----------



## sherman51

i still do more fishing in the pole barn than i do on the water. my wife calls it the fishing pole barn.LOL. HAVE A GREAT SEASON.
....sherman....


----------



## buckzye11

My wife listened to "bad romance" by lady gaga so many times....... I actually started to like it. I reached my lowest of lows one day when i caught myself humming the melody.


----------



## stanimals2

I have 10 toes, six on one foot and 4 on the other


----------



## JOE B

I sometimes click my teeth between telephone poles while they pass me as I'm driving


----------



## Rybo

Unedited Victoria's Secret photoshoots are delivered to me, regularly.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

stanimals2 said:


> I have 10 toes, six on one foot and 4 on the other


I wanna see pics


----------



## SnaggedOne

I have a hard time buying pink lures, even when I know they are hittin'


----------



## Header

Miss use of words irritate me (their,there,ther're...which,witch, to too two) but yet I'm a very bad speller. 
People going out their left door when it is my right door. Stay to the right folks.
I was 55 when I was first put in handcuffs, I streaked on US rt40 at jambroee in the hills the last day when everyone was leaving from the front gate. The second time within 15 minutes I was caught by a rookie cop and let go by a cop friend. 

See my signature at the bottom here.


----------



## Rybo

My career is in lingerie/fashion.


----------



## krm

It drives me crazy if I have more things in my right pants pocket than my left pocket. I also have a few other O.C.D. related habits that I have hidden from my family for years.


----------



## ress

Born on Easter in 1959 and my B-day has only been on Easter one time since.


----------



## Chinook

JOE B said:


> I sometimes click my teeth between telephone poles while they pass me as I'm driving


Holy crap I thought I was alone, I used to do the same thing but with my tongue to the roof of my mouth.


----------



## ohio1011

i love disney, i have a star wars bedroom , i cant swim and i love pizza


----------



## Snakecharmer

Socom said:


> Me and the guys from my unit almost got kicked out of the country of France on the way back from my first deployment. That night involved lots of alcohol (of course) an attempt to steal a crane and drive it around Toulon France, fights with random french people, hijacking a tour bus and almost driving it off of a pier, tearing up bars and countless other events that night that led to the mayor of the town calling the captain of the ship that brought us there!..Good Times


Sound like you were with Pat Dailey..... The Drinking Song


----------



## ShakeDown

My wife and I travel the country for reggae festivals and shows.


----------



## ohio1011

ShakeDown said:


> My wife and I travel the country for reggae festivals and shows.


cool


----------



## crittergitter

Rybo said:


> Unedited Victoria's Secret photoshoots are delivered to me, regularly.


I hate you!

No, but seriously, how'd you get that gig? Bravo buddy!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Necro King! I'm all for necroing a good thread though! This was a goodun.

I hate stereotypes. Im an outdoors computer nerd guitar player who listens to most music including gangster rap. I'm also a reality TV junky. I have a soft spot for Sugar Bear from Here comes Honey Boo Boo! Don't judge!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Used to be a hell of an athlete in HS....had full scholarship offers from D1 schools for football at RB. Ruptured appendix then immediately followed by a hernia kept me sidelined for months and my grades went with it. One of those things I'll always regret.


----------



## Slatebar

Early 70's I was the subject of what turned out to be a 3 state man hunt. (nothing illegal)...I had a lot of people PO'ed at me over that deal.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Slatebar said:


> Early 70's I was the subject of what turned out to be a 3 state man hunt. (nothing illegal)...I had a lot of people PO'ed at me over that deal.


 Didn't tell mom you were going camping for the weekend?


----------



## NCbassattack

Lewis said:


> It must be totally irrevelent!!
> 
> I have trouble falling asleep without a tv on for background noise.


Me too!


----------



## NCbassattack

Once ate an entire pecan pie in less than 13 minutes.( was only 23, and had a monstrous case of the munchies!)


----------



## Snackmans Dad

I like limburger cheese and onion on rye bread sandwiches..


----------



## boatnut

This is my part time job in Florida in the winter.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I lived in The Ohio State Stadium my first year of collage.......what a blast !


----------



## Misdirection

I have a piece of graphite (from a pencil) in my right knee. Been there since third grade. I guess I never learned not to run with sharp pointy objects!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have a friend with 3 testicles


----------



## 1basshunter

My favorite hobby next to fishing is drinking beer


----------



## buckeyebowman

Misdirection said:


> I have a piece of graphite (from a pencil) in my right knee. Been there since third grade. I guess I never learned not to run with sharp pointy objects!


Wow! I have one in the middle finger of my left hand, just above the second knuckle. This happened in grade school when I was messing with a kid who had just sharpened his pencils. He stabbed me in the finger with one of them! I about slapped the hair off of him! I can't feel it, but it's still there and very visible.

I have a long scar along the inside of my right knee from when I had an ACL reconstruction back in the bad, old days before arthroscopic surgery. I tell little kids that I was attacked by a Great White while surfing in Australia! You should see their eyes!

And I can't stand to see a picture hanging crookedly on a wall! I don't care where it is, I have to straighten it! I have a fun time at art museums!


----------



## fastwater

I love to cook. 
Once got burned out on fishing.


----------



## All Eyes

Sometimes I like to post on threads that are years old.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a friend with 3 testicles


Everyone already knows that about FlanFlan


----------



## ErieRider

Under my underwear... I'm wearing nothing


----------



## EStrong

I enjoy posting random facts about myself on fishing forums.


----------



## boatnut

ErieRider said:


> Under my underwear... I'm wearing nothing


You're lucky, I'm wearing Depends


----------



## 1basshunter

I can drink more beer then a fish can drink water


----------



## scioto_alex

I see like a horse. Look up exotropic strabismus. I have seen double every day of my life. I have never experienced stereoscopic vision.

It's a nuisance in gatherings like parties or meetings. I'll make eye contact with someone, and they get confused and look over their shoulder like I'm talking to someone behind them. Or I'll be keeping eye contact in conversation and I realize my other eye is looking at someone else's bust or crotch.

This image is close to my condition:










It can be funny when someone is giving me a hassle and I can deadpan-slowly switch from looking at them with my right eye, to my left eye. Nobody expects that.

My left eye never fully developed its macula, so my vision in that eye is entirely peripheral; I can't read with it. To get the effect, look at the first line in a newspaper or magazine story, and try to read the headline without looking directly at it. It's a jumble of shapes.

When I aim my right eye down the road, my left eye is on the driver's door rearview so it's difficult to sneak up on me. OTOH it can make for an interesting field sobriety check when the cops have never seen this condition.


----------



## c. j. stone

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! I have one in the middle finger of my left hand, just above the second knuckle. This happened in grade school when I was messing with a kid who had just sharpened his pencils. He stabbed me in the finger with one of them! I about slapped the hair off of him! I can't feel it, but it's still there and very visible!


I have a piece of pencil lead in my left foot. We wore "loafers" and I forgot I had stuck my pencil in the shoe. I remembered it when I kicked it into my foot with my right foot while changing classes.
I've slept in a Lazy Boy recliner at night in my living room for the last Eleven years. Due to a bad lower back and sciatica, I couldn't get out of my bed in the morning. The recline lever brings me back up to a sitting position and I can stand from there. Back seems fine but don't want to risk a return to the Bad Ole Days!


----------



## James F

I am deathly afraid of hieghts, yet I spent four years as a para rescue swimmer, jumping out of airplanes and helicopters. Never rode on a rollercoaster and have no desire to do so.And if I could I would still jump!


----------



## TClark

I'm an ordained minister.


----------



## Whaler

I don't like advice from anglers on how to catch fish when they rarely catch any themselves.


----------



## jjshbetz11

I grind my teeth to beats of songs, I get startled when woken up, I'm a workaholic, I love e drinks, when I'm drunk I can stare at myself in the mirror for a long time singing to Metallica.


----------



## jray

Scum_Frog said:


> Used to be a hell of an athlete in HS....had full scholarship offers from D1 schools for football at RB. Ruptured appendix then immediately followed by a hernia kept me sidelined for months and my grades went with it. One of those things I'll always regret.


I know the feeling I threw low 90s in high school had a nasty curve but had elbow trouble. It got bad enough I had some whole arm numbness and scary stuff not to mention I had to work to pay for school so I never tried out in college. Now it's a bunch of woulda shoulda coulda. I wouldn't trade the memories though.


----------



## jray

Oh and I know it's old but might as well post mine. I have an autoimmune disease that caused all my hair to fall out in highschool. Yes I said ALL LOL used to mope around about it but now I think it's kinda handy


----------



## mkalink

Chicks dig me cause I seldom wear underwear. When I do, it is normally something unusual.


----------



## Rybo

crittergitter said:


> I hate you!
> 
> No, but seriously, how'd you get that gig? Bravo buddy!


 Guy I knew worked there, knocked on his door one day asked him for a job ref. 5 years later, badabing badaboom, I'm editing imagery for them. That was 2011, still going strong. Great people and a great field of work haha!


----------



## seang22

ShakeDown said:


> My wife and I travel the country for reggae festivals and shows.


Is the name from shakedown street?


----------



## scioto_alex

I used to take solo long-range bike rides anywhere between Columbus, Delaware and Marysville. Lots of quiet flat roads and some serious torque on the Schwinn crank. Banging gears while popping hot road tar bubbles with the front wheel.

Once I rode from Columbus to Delaware. with a tailwind from the south, and that was great. Then I crossed over by Berlin Station and turned south on Old State to go back against a headwind. Oh crap I was cranking third gear all the way back to Worthington.

That was before Polaris, etc. I would never try to ride there now. Same with Dublin; the SUVs rule the road and their drivers are looking at a screen.


----------

